# Obama Sides With RIAA, Supports $150,000 Fine per Music Track



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"The government said the damages range of $750 to $150,000 per violation of the Copyright Act was warranted."
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2009/03/obama-sides-wit.html


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

why is obama in this anyways? this is the least of his problems and he's the pres what he says pretty much goes ,so this means that they can fine or jail anyone who obtains copy rights of any. wow i guess where gonna need to jail every body that owns a computer with internet.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, with Obama spending trillions regularly, obviously those numbers are too small to make an impression on him.


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

wow ''this is funny'' they treat this like every other problem that came before them ,boosting up fines and stricter policies. dont get me wrong copy righting is a form of stealing ,but this is on a whole other level that they can never control. so they do the only thing they can.


----------

